# Ibis & spoonie



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 2, 2017)

Just giving you more to look at



DSC_7120 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7102 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7092 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 3, 2017)

Beautiful captures Mr. C - where did you shoot them?
Love the soft red colors in their feathers and beaks!  Nicely done!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 3, 2017)

My Mom lives in Tampa ,I go see her about every 6 weeks . That also allows me to make a stop here and there to get some photo time in . These photos were from Lettuce lake park ,North side of Tampa ,just south of the 275 split . 
   BTW ,on the trip  ,I saw 5 separate flocks of TURKEYS ! each with 20 or more ! North Fla is loaded this year .  
My wife refused to allow me to stop on the side of I 75 to get the photos ....


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 3, 2017)

Sharp!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 3, 2017)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> My Mom lives in Tampa ,I go see her about every 6 weeks . That also allows me to make a stop here and there to get some photo time in . These photos were from Lettuce lake park ,North side of Tampa ,just south of the 275 split .
> BTW ,on the trip  ,I saw 5 separate flocks of TURKEYS ! each with 20 or more ! North Fla is loaded this year .
> My wife refused to allow me to stop on the side of I 75 to get the photos ....



 Well, how dare she act that way!  Long drives like that require multiple safety breaks along the way!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!  Sounds like a great way to make multiple uses of a trip down!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Beautiful,,,, we get the Sand Hill Cranes up here every spring,,,, I'll try and post some pics this year, if I can get close enough,,,,


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 4, 2017)

GAJoe said:


> Sharp!


Thanks Again Joe 


wvdawg said:


> Well, how dare she act that way!  Long drives like that require multiple safety breaks along the way!


Usually She's OK with my stopping ,just not on the side of the interstate ,BUT THEY WERE TURKEYS !


rip18 said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Sounds like a great way to make multiple uses of a trip down!


Every time I pass Pains Prairie I think of one of your past post ,but most of the time I hit FT.DeSoto .



Cmp1 said:


> Beautiful,,,, we get the Sand Hill Cranes up here every spring,,,, I'll try and post some pics this year, if I can get close enough,,,,


I enjoy most every Bird photo ,really like the sandhills ,they fly over here every year ,in fact they were heading north last week . I'm just south of Atlanta but north of Macon ,Ga . They will circle for hours ,you can hear them honking ,but they will be really high in the air .


----------

